# Gewicht Skeen 100 vs. Skeen 120



## fissenid (3. November 2015)

Hallo!

bin am Sonntag das Skeen 120 im Ahrtal gefahren. Wirklich ein Spaßgerät!

Woran liegt es aber, das ein Skeen 100 9.0 fast 500gr. leichter ist wie das Skeen 120 10.0?
Liegt das wirklich an der Reverb???

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. November 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> bin am Sonntag das Skeen 120 im Ahrtal gefahren. Wirklich ein Spaßgerät!
> 
> ...


Es sind mehrere Teile der Ausstattung . Reverb 300gr. Reifen mehr AM Laufradsatz mehr AM
Felgen breiter und Speichen verstärkt . Habe meinen 120er zum Bespiel mit Reifen die etwas
mehr Richtung CC gehen und die TL Verbaut und so fast 400gr. Eingespart  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (3. November 2015)

Danke Bodo!!!!

Fand es am Sonntag auch klasse mal ein wenig zu plaudern! Das "RAW" Skeen 120 hatte ich direkt um 10 Uhr zur ersten Tour. Wie du da schon sagtest, besser 2 mal 11 anstelle der 1x11 aber sonst tolles Rad!!!

Klasse Veranstaltung!

Tubeless ist eigentlich pflicht, dachte der RaceKing ist leicht!!

Den Vorteil der Reverb hatte ich bisher nicht, aber werde ich gerne nutzen!!!


----------



## Tharen (3. November 2015)

Du Glücklicher 

... Am Samstag war nicht an die beiden (ich glaub es waren 2) Skeens ranzukommen... Immer vergeben.

Du als Skeen-Fahrer (26") ... schreib doch mal, wie findest Du das neue 120er ? 
wie ist die Sitzposition ?
merkt man die geänderte Dämpferansteuerung durch die Wippe ?

Ich hoffe, dass ich Ende November nochmal in Bonn bin, und vielleicht ist ja eins da, und man darf sich wenigstens mal daufsetzen.

Auch wir fanden das Testival gelungen. Leider hatten wir erst gegen 11 die Möglichkeit, Bikes zu wählen... da waren 2 Gruppen bereits unterwegs. Wir haben Black Sin, Swoop175, danach Slide130 und Slide150 gefahren... da hat nur noch das 120er gefehlt.
Danke ans RADON-TEAM...bzw. auch die, die es möglich gemacht haben.


----------



## fissenid (4. November 2015)

Hallo Tharen,

also der Vergleich zwischen dem Skeen 26" und dem Skeen 120 hinkt etwas. Ich finde sehr unterschiedliche Räder!
Beim Testival 2014 habe ich das Skeen 29" gefahren und war vom Vortrieb sehr begeistert, allerdings bei nur 175cm Körpergröße war mir das 29" nicht wendig genug!

Das Skeen 120 trifft jetzt voll und ganz meine Vorstellung. Für mich das perfekte Trailbike mit bergauf Ambitionen und mit der Reverb auch seine Bergab Vorteile!

Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, und ich denke im Mai werde ich auch bestellen. Einziger Wermutstropfen für mich war die XT Schaltung!
Ich als SRAM Fahrer und Freund mag es lieber knackig und direkt und nicht so weich und schwammig wie bei Shimano. Leider werde ich dieser Version nicht bekommen. Das Testbike war mit X01 ausgerüstet und ganz mein Geschmack!!!

Also meine Empfehlung bekommt das Rad!!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------

